# NEW LAYOUT FOTOS from lapine,oregon



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

* we're happy to upgrade our membership, and the cost is negligable compared to the wealth of information we have recieved. we also didn't realize it would be easier to post some fotos for others to view and maybe enjoy. we started in june, and are enjoying the gardening, trestle building, and train running. we're using stainless steel track ( doesn't seem to have to be cleaned regularly, and only measured two hundreths of a volt drop at the half way point on the layout). we live in the small town of Lapine, oregon, and winter in southern arizona. we enjoy exploring and photographing old mine n R/R sites, and have put on over 7500miles in the last year on our quad alone. THANKS AGAIN MLS MEMBERS*


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

i guess our fotos aren't the right size yet.i've tried to post from my computer fotos, and later posted from "my image gallery here on MLS, sorry for wasting your time


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

You have to upload them to your 1st class membership web space, then you can post them in the forum. I have not posted any with the software, I'll have to give it a try one of these days.


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

THANKS STEVE! step by step process made it ALOT easier for US


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks to me like you've got it nailed Rio, way to go!







Oh, almost forgot That's one beautiful layout you've got there.


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Those green things growing in LaPine, they are called deer fodder arn't they? Great looking layout


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful railroad. 
Looks nice and shady, a perfect setting. 
Thanks for sharing. 
Rick Marty


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Most beautiful, Rio!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Yup, looks great, what is the over all dimentions of your RR ?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Cool looking RR. Nice touch. Later RJD


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice looking RR thanks for sharing


----------

